# Blog 9



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I've recently been practicing Scott Joplin and Billy Mayerl on the piano. I really want to learn Gershwin too if anyone can recommend me a good album.

It is my theory that one can walk into any establishment and, with a repertoire of Joplin, Mayerl and Gershwin, entertain any class of customers. This is what I want to be able to do.

I've learnt The Entertainer, Maple Leaf Rag and The Cascades by Joplin. This music would do down well in a lower-end bar / tavern. However, it's glorious music where harmony and registeral spacing are so important. I want to learn Elite Syncopations and Bethena too. They will be next on my list.

I've leaned Shallow Waters by Mayerl. This is one of his easier pieces. I'm learning Marigold which is very challenging, but so rewarding! The next piece on my list will be Autumn Crocus. I must post this amazing video of Mayerl playing. He is so funny!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

You couldn't be more right about Joplin.


----------

